# Continental Brit sites



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello,
does anyone know of a database of continental British owned sites?.
Thanks for looking.
tuk-tuk


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Why do you want to know Tuk-tuk?

That could influence the search criteria quite a bit.

Dave


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Dave.
Because I am a solo traveller & I find it nice to converse in my own language at times.
Thanks, tuk-tuk


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

>> This << might give you a start.

Dave


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Dave.
Looks a very interesting site (once you've paid your subs).
Tuk-tuk.


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

tuk-tuk said:


> Because I am a solo traveller & I find it nice to converse in my own language at times.


That shouldn't be too hard, even with non-Brit owned sites you might find the odd English speaker. Now with my language (Dutch) ... for some odd reason no one seems to learn that in school as a second language :lol:


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

A lot of Brits speak double Dutch (just read some of the messages on this site?    :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------

